# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Kush ishin ballistët?

## Tepelenas_nr_1

*Kush ishin ata? Cfare qellime kishin? Cfare ben ne shqiperi? Kishin organizata te tyre? ..pra dua te dhena mbi ballistat ne se dikush di le te na i tregoj.*

----------


## alibaba

Ballistat kanë pasë qëllim ta bëjnë Shqipërinë e madhe.Pas luftës së dytë botërore kanë qenë të përndjekur nga partizanët dhe komunistët, dhe këta që kanë qenë në Kosovë kanë qenë të detyruar të emigrojnë jashtë vendit në Greqi, Turqi etj.

----------


## faiksmajli

Ballistet kane qene atdhetare dhe kane luftuar per Shqiperine natyrale- as te madhe -as te vogel por, ajo qe ishte. Mirepo, populli shqiptar si gjithmone i percare ne shume grupe e organizata edhe gjate luftes Nacional-Clirimtare u perca ne Balliste dhe komuniste. Komunistet  me ndihmen edhe te pushtuesve sllave qe ishin me te forte dhe kishin pretendime territoriale per tokat shqiptare  qe pastaj mbeten nen ish-Jugosllavi i luftuan forcat balliste deri ne shpartallim.
Ne konferencen e Mukjes pra filloj lufta vellavrasese Ballisto-Komuniste.
Pas kesaj konference i nis tragjedia e kombit tone.
Ne dac plas  ne dac mos plas.

----------


## Brari

Si shkruanin paraardhesit

"Besëlidhja" e politikanëve të falimentuar

Tajar ZAVALANI, Botuar më 1953

Bloku Indipendent gllabëroi Ballin Kombëtar", ky është lajmi më sensacional që kemi dëgjuar në këta tetë vjetët e fundit përsa i përket emigracionit politik shqiptar. Në mos e besoni, lexoni L'Albnie Libre të 1 Gushtit. Nën titullin "Besëlidhja Demokratike Shqiptare" ajo na lajmëron se "Organizata Balli Kombëtar" dhe "Bloku Kombëtar Indipendet" - dy parti politike shqiptare nga ato më influentet - u bashkuan vullnetarisht për një veprimtari të përbashkët në dobi të Atdheut të shtypur nga zgjedha sovjetike". Fletorja e paraqet këtë koalicion si një "rreze shpresëdhanëse që hap horizonte ma të mirë drejt së nesërmes". "Duke hapur horizontet ma të mirë" ky bashkim fton të gjithë që të hyjnë me barazi të drejtash në radhët e tija për t'i shërbye idealit patriotik". Pararelisht me shpalljen mbi formimin e "Besëlidhjes" është botuar edhe programi i saj. Ky program duket i frymëzuar nga një demokraci aq e kulluar sa që mund t'i vijë zili edhe një Anglezi. Kuptohet se udhëheqësit e organizatës së re nuk kanë ndër mend të restaurojnë në Shqipëri as kapedanat bajraktarë, as çifligjet feodale as edhe diktaturën totalitare me "fashion e liktorit". Ata duan: " të instaurojnë në Shqipni të lirueme nji regjim demokratik me frymë dhe trajtë oksidentale". Gjithashtu "Besëlidhja" do të pëpiqet të veprojë në mënyrë qi Shteti Shqiptar të shkojë mirë e të lidhi marrëdhënie miqësore me të gjithë fqinjët".
Mbasi i lexon të gjitha këto, njeriu fërkon sytë i hutuar. Si kështu ? Tetë vjet me radhë paskemi jetuar në errësirë dhe paskemi ndjekur rrugën e gabuar! Tani më në fund organizata e re do të na tregojë se si duhet te veprojmë për të shpëtuar Shqipërinë nga zgjedha komuniste. Por atëherë na kemi të drejtë të pyesim se cilët janë njerëzit që e drejtojnë këtë organizatë që po zotohet të na prijë drejt bashkimit dhe shpëtimit kombëtar. Mjerisht rreza e dritës që na premtojnë nuk shkon aq larg sa të ndriçojë edhe këtë aspekt të organizatës se re demokratike e pan-shqiptare. Mbi këtë pikë esenciale organi i "Blokut" mban nji heshtje kuptimplotë. Por në shpalljen mbi formimin e "Besëlidjes" gjejmë një vërejte që e paraqet "kët koalicion parish me influencë" nën një dritë më realiste. L'Albanie Libre shkruan se kemi të bëjmë me një formacion të ri personalitetesh që kanë ndjekës në të gjithë Shqipërinë, nga Vermoshi në Konispol. Kështu të pakën dijmë se ku jemi. Titujt e kumbuarshëm, deklaratat solemne janë sa për sy e faqe. E vërteta është se kemi të bëjmë me një grup personash, një grup politikanësh të falimentuar, që duan të lozin role duke u paraqitur si demokratë te bindur e pa njollë.
Por kush është ai Shqiptar me mend në krye që mund t'u shkojë mbrapa këtyre njerzve duke ditur të shkuarën e tyre? Sa për antarët e Blokut, veprat e tyre flasin vet dhe rrallë kush mund të ketë iluzione mbi ata si udhëheqës politik. "Organizata Balli Kombëtar" që është çkrirë me Blokun është Ali Këlcyra me disa të tjerë që nuk çojnë kandar. Ky fakt vetëm mjafton që t'a dënojë në sytë e çdo Shqiptari që nuk është verbuar nga ambicja personale ose cmiret partizane. Ali Këlcyra doli me bajrak kundër Ballit Kombëtar ditën që e dëbuan si klikar.
E pranojmë se politika është një zanat i vështirë dhe nga një herë jo shumë i pastër. E pranojmë se njeriu që merret me politikë dhe sidomos me politikë shqiptare në shekullin tonë mund të bëjë gabime, mbasi nuk gabon vetëm ai që nuk vepron. Por nuk mund të thonë se u gabuan ata që thirrën Musolinin të zaptojë Shqipërinë me 100,000 ushtarë, me topa dhe me tanke. Njerës që kanë bërë të tilla "gabime" nuk duhet të kenë të drejtë të dalin përsëri në mejdan për të lojtur rolin e prijësve të kombit. Ajo që mund të bëjnë ata, është që të lajnë gjynahet e tyre individualisht dhe të përpiqen t'i shërbejnë kauzës kombëtare duke punuar si ushtarë të thjeshtë, por jo të paraqiten si një organizatë politike duke thirrur popullin të bashkohet rreth tyre.
Populli shqiptar nuk mund të ndjekë me politikanë të cilët janë si kameleoni dhe heqin vallen mbas avazit të regjimit që është në fuqi: fashist me fashistët, demokrat me demokratët. Gjithashtu, populli shqiptar nuk mund të ndjekë "personalitete" që kanë ndjekës "nga Vermoshi në Konispol". Ka ardhur koha që politikën e bazuar në persona e në tradita, në velinimete, në oxhakë e në bajrakë, t'a zavendësojnë me politikën e bazuar në parime, në parti e në programe. Mbas gjith vuajtjeve të tmerrrshme që ka pësuar në dhjetë vjetët e fundit dhe që po pëson edhe sot, populli shqiptar nuk mund të ketë si ideal kthimin në status quo të dënuar nga historia dhe nga moraliteti më elementar. Demokracinë dhe drejtësinë shoqërore duhet t'a zbatojnë në Shqipërinë e liruar ata që kanë besim në këtë ideal politik dhe social. Kurse mënyra e themelimit të vet-thënës "Besëlidhje Demokratike Shqiptare" është prova më e mirë se autorët e saj e kanë sajuar si një manevrë politike. Për shqiptaret ajo do të ketë së paku një të mirë. Konfuzioni që mund të ishte krijuar në mendjen e disave duke parë Ali Këlcyrën si eksponent të "Organizatës Balli Kombëtar" do të zhduket. Tani e tutje opozita kundër Komunitetit Kombëtar do të paraqitet nën flamurin e atyre që kanë bashshkëpunuar me fashizmin. Atmosfera politike u kjarua dhe dijmë se ku jemi. Që t'a themi popullorçe: "u rrokullis tenxherja dhe gjeti kapakun".

tirana observer

----------


## murik

Ballistet ishin ata qe kishin pasuri,por e shkrine ate per interesat e kombit,ndersa komunistet ishin disa morracake,cobenj dhish qe i moren popullit c'do gje,deri piken e fundit te gjakut.

----------


## shoku_tanku

Ore qe ballistet ishin njerez normale dhe si gjithe Shqiptaret e tjere,kete se luan as topi;per tu dhene nje shembull konkret,dua tju tregoj se gjyshi im ishte partizan ndersa vellai i tij ishte ballist.Kjo s,do te thote se ai ishte i perzier ne krime si disa persona te vecante "anetare te ballit kombetar".Me vone ai u deklarua si i genjyer dhe kaloi me forcat partizane.Shkoi deri ne Fishegrad me forcat e ndjekjes.....gje qe kishte shume partizane qe nuk e bene.Ja pra qe edhe ballistet kane luftuar per vendin e tyre po aq sa edhe partizanet....ata u konsideruan si bashkepunetore te armikut jo sepse bashkepunuan vertet me gjermanin por sepse ishin kunder sistemit komunist "kjo eshte e verteta"

----------


## eagle's son

ne historine qe na kane ofruar deri me tani, ballistet ishin nje grup qe ne fillim dolen si atdhetare e pastaj si tradhetare, kuptohet jo te gjithe

derisa te provohet e kunderta nuk merrem me llafe
e kane fjalen historianet e akademise por edhe ata... te forumit  :perqeshje:

----------


## PRI-LTN

> Ballistet....kofsha pule neper dure, lugen ne brez, qylafin ne koke, vidh mish ketu e kukurrec atje, ha si derra, hahahaha. Edhe hunda e Kananit.
> 
> E hongren dhe ata, e hongri dhe trimi.


Keshtu na ka mesuar xhaxhi Enveri, por e verteta nuk eshte keshtu.

Sikur pushtetin pas '45-ses ta kishin marre ballistat, Shqiperia sot, pa diskutim qe do te ishte Zvicrra e Ballkanit.

----------


## ardi_truss

Tani qe mos i ngaterojme gjerat...Po flasim per anetaret e Ballit Kombetar apo per ndonje ballist koti qe ju genjye mendja me ndonje pare dhe doli per ca dite ne lufte?Dhe nga ana tjeter ...Po flasim per partizanet apo po flasim per komunistat se spo e mar vesh?

----------


## alibaba

Partizan=komunist
Balli kombëtar=ballist

----------


## PRI-LTN

> Partizan=komunist


Kjo nuk eshte e vertete. Shume pak partizane ishin komuniste, shumica e tyre nuk e dinin fare se cfare ishte komunizmi.

----------


## qafezezi

Ballistet ashtu si dhe partizanet kishin te njejtin qellim. Ata donin te miren e vendit.Edhe ballistet, edhe partizanet ishin shqiptare.
Mos beni gabim te ngaterroni partizanet me komunistet. Partizanet luftuan per çlirimin e Shqiperise, ndersa komunistet luftuan per fitimet e tyre, ne kurris te te gjithe shqiptareve. Por pati edhe shume ballista qe bashkepunonin me komunistet ne pushtet per gjate 50 vjeteve.

----------


## arsato1

> Tani qe mos i ngaterojme gjerat...Po flasim per anetaret e Ballit Kombetar apo per ndonje ballist koti qe ju genjye mendja me ndonje pare dhe doli per ca dite ne lufte?Dhe nga ana tjeter ...Po flasim per partizanet apo po flasim per komunistat se spo e mar vesh?


Ce o akoma mejton zotrote se ka patur ndonjehere "parti komuniste shqiptare"? 
Apo e ke fjalen per ate dege te partise komuniste serbe ne Shqiperi!
Apo don te mburesh zotrote me "meritat e serbeve" per luften civile ne Shqiperi!
Apo don te mburesh zotrote me partizanet e tu "leq-endar", qe ne menyre te qellimshme kercisnin ndonje pushke kunder gjermaneve dhe i'a mbathnin nga syte kembet, si i thone dhe pas kesaj dihej se do te vriteshin 50 burra pe asaj lagjeje, apo fshati!
Meqe komunistet dhe ajo dege e partise kominuste sebe ne Shqiperi luftuan per interesat e serbise, a nuk me thua zotrote: - po partizanet per interesat e kujt luftuan xhanem?
C'fare une dua te nenvizoje ketu eshte se: si ballistat, ashtu edhe partizanet e thjeshte u futen ne fushen e lojes per te luftuar pushtuesin dhe per nje Shqiperi te lire e demokratike, porse gjate kesaj loje partizanet vrane ballista me ndihmen e serbeve sa munden dhe ne fund po me orjentim pe serbeve e mbyllen me autogol, i cilli shkaktoi edhe humbjen e lojes, ku edhe sic dihet humbem edhe Kosoven edhe Shqiperrine!
Keto jane ato aresyet perse tine duhet te jesh kaq "krenar" per "lavdine" komunisteve dhe atyre partizaneve te tu, te cillet me apo pa vetedije luftuan shqiptarizmen!

----------


## medaur

> Ce o akoma mejton zotrote se ka patur ndonjehere "parti komuniste shqiptare"? 
> Apo e ke fjalen per ate dege te partise komuniste serbe ne Shqiperi!
> Apo don te mburesh zotrote me "meritat e serbeve" per luften civile ne Shqiperi!
> Apo don te mburesh zotrote me partizanet e tu "leq-endar", qe ne menyre te qellimshme kercisnin ndonje pushke kunder gjermaneve dhe i'a mbathnin nga syte kembet, si i thone dhe pas kesaj dihej se do te vriteshin 50 burra pe asaj lagjeje, apo fshati!
> Meqe komunistet dhe ajo dege e partise kominuste sebe ne Shqiperi luftuan per interesat e serbise, a nuk me thua zotrote: - po partizanet per interesat e kujt luftuan xhanem?
> C'fare une dua te nenvizoje ketu eshte se: si ballistat, ashtu edhe partizanet e thjeshte u futen ne fushen e lojes per te luftuar pushtuesin dhe per nje Shqiperi te lire e demokratike, porse gjate kesaj loje partizanet vrane ballista me ndihmen e serbeve sa munden dhe ne fund e mbyllen me autogol, i cilli shkaktoi edhe humbjen e lojes, ku edhe sic dihet humbem edhe Kosoven edhe Shqiperrine!
> Keto jane ato aresyet perse tine duhet te jesh kaq "krenar" per "lavdine" komunisteve dhe atyre partizaneve te tu, te cillet me apo pa vetedije luftuan shqiptarizmen!


Ore sa vjec jeni ju qe flisni , po ballistet u bashkuan me gjermanin  kunder partizaneve qe sado te keqinj te ishin , ishin shqiptare mer burre ,ca flisni perralla ,ballistet kane vrare e prere e sa per partizanet  gjyshi im ka qene partizan e ka luftuar edhe shume biles prandaj mbaje gojen mos e felliq .po e kemi zakon ne shqiptaret e dh..esim me pak edhe kur ska nevoje.Pastaj  nga e nxore ti mer bir qe: PARTIZANET VRANE BALLISTE ME NDIHMEN E SERBEVE ???????? :djall me brire:   :djall me brire:   Kush ti thote ty keto idiotesira  dhe nga e nxore kete xhevahir ?

----------


## arsato1

> Ore sa vjec jeni ju qe flisni , po ballistet u bashkuan me gjermanin  kunder partizaneve qe sado te keqinj te ishin , ishin shqiptare mer burre ,ca flisni perralla ,ballistet kane vrare e prere e sa per partizanet  gjyshi im ka qene partizan e ka luftuar edhe shume biles prandaj mbaje gojen mos e felliq .po e kemi zakon ne shqiptaret e dh..esim me pak edhe kur ska nevoje.Pastaj  nga e nxore ti mer bir qe: PARTIZANET VRANE BALLISTE ME NDIHMEN E SERBEVE ????????   Kush ti thote ty keto idiotesira  dhe nga e nxore kete xhevahir ? -Katranjos.


Une u shpjegova nje here ne ate postimin me larte se: me, apo pa vetedije, si komunistet ashtu edhe partizanet luftuan shqiptarizmen!, dhe se ne ketu ne forum nuk po gjykojme njeri-tjetrin per mekatet e gjysherve apo stergjysheve tane!
Meqe zotrote nuk e paske ditur akoma, po ata popovicat serbe, mos valle edhe ata ishin emisar te shqiptarizmes?!

----------


## medaur

> Une u shpjegova nje here ne ate postimin me larte se: me, apo pa vetedije, si komunistet ashtu edhe partizanet luftuan shqiptarizmen!, dhe se ne ketu ne forum nuk po gjykojme njeri-tjetrin per mekatet e gjysherve apo stergjysheve tane!
> Meqe zotrote nuk e paske ditur akoma, po ata popovicat serbe, mos valle edhe ata ishin emisar te shqiptarizmes?!


Po pse ato anglezet qe hidhnin ballistet kunder partizaneve cfare ishin ?? Saper mekate te stergjysherve  jame dakort me ate qe thua por mos harro qe edhe te thuash Partizanet  LEQ-Endar  kur ai tjetri ka lene kockat per vendin e vete (mund te jete gjyshi i gjithkujt prej nesh) sme duket ne rregull  Arsato ,absolutisht fare.

----------


## alibaba

Ballistët ishin nacionalistë kishin si progarm nacionalizmin e komunistët kishin si program luftën e klasave.
Populli i mjerë u përcaktua për luftë kundër vetvetes.

----------


## darwin

Ose e thene me mire, ndryshimi eshte se ballistet i shihnin me shume dyshim jugosllavet (serbet), kurse partizanet prej ketyre te fundit urdheroheshin.

ah, kryetar i Ballit Kombetar ishte Mit'hat Frasheri.. 

i partizaneve komuniste ne pamje te pare ishte Enver Hoxha.. reale ishin - Popovic, Tempo, Mugosha

----------


## ardi_truss

> Ce o akoma mejton zotrote se ka patur ndonjehere "parti komuniste shqiptare"? 
> Apo e ke fjalen per ate dege te partise komuniste serbe ne Shqiperi!
> Apo don te mburesh zotrote me "meritat e serbeve" per luften civile ne Shqiperi!
> Apo don te mburesh zotrote me partizanet e tu "leq-endar", qe ne menyre te qellimshme kercisnin ndonje pushke kunder gjermaneve dhe i'a mbathnin nga syte kembet, si i thone dhe pas kesaj dihej se do te vriteshin 50 burra pe asaj lagjeje, apo fshati!
> Meqe komunistet dhe ajo dege e partise kominuste sebe ne Shqiperi luftuan per interesat e serbise, a nuk me thua zotrote: - po partizanet per interesat e kujt luftuan xhanem?
> C'fare une dua te nenvizoje ketu eshte se: si ballistat, ashtu edhe partizanet e thjeshte u futen ne fushen e lojes per te luftuar pushtuesin dhe per nje Shqiperi te lire e demokratike, porse gjate kesaj loje partizanet vrane ballista me ndihmen e serbeve sa munden dhe ne fund po me orjentim pe serbeve e mbyllen me autogol, i cilli shkaktoi edhe humbjen e lojes, ku edhe sic dihet humbem edhe Kosoven edhe Shqiperrine!
> Keto jane ato aresyet perse tine duhet te jesh kaq "krenar" per "lavdine" komunisteve dhe atyre partizaneve te tu, te cillet me apo pa vetedije luftuan shqiptarizmen!


Hahaha me vjen te qesh por edhe te qaj...Ore djale i mbare ke jetuar ne shqiperi ti ndonjehere apo nga vjen keshtu??Si ore na the qe partizanet nuk kane shkrehur asnje pushke kunder gjermaneve e italianeve dhe kunder ballistave te tu?????Po ter ata te vrave e te plagosur dhe tere ata deshmore qe ka pasur shqiperia qe nga kane dale?Apo ja kane futur vetes me pistolete se skishin se cbenin??Dhe pastaj cpune ka enver hoxha dhe shoket e tij me gjith partizanet qe ka pasur shqiperia?Shumica luftonin per atdheun dhe as qe e kishin ne mendje se cbente  enveri me nja dy shoket e tij jugosllave.Dhe mos ja fut kot tani .."Nuk ka patur PKSH dhe partizanet vrane ballistat me ndihme te serbeve" se do te te marin per budalla dhe te paditur ata qe te lexojne.Nejse nejse shko hap dy libra me perpara dhe pyet nja dy veta me te medhenj dhe te te thone ata ndonje histori te bukur me partizane e ballista  :pa dhembe:

----------


## arsato1

> Po pse ato anglezet qe hidhnin ballistet kunder partizaneve cfare ishin ?? Saper mekate te stergjysherve  jame dakort me ate qe thua por mos harro qe edhe te thuash Partizanet  LEQ-Endar  kur ai tjetri ka lene kockat per vendin e vete (mund te jete gjyshi i gjithkujt prej nesh) sme duket ne rregull  Arsato ,absolutisht fare.


Tine ose nuk kupton, ose nuk don ta kuptosh ato c'ka une kam permendur ne ato postimet e mia te mesiperme dhe po e perserise , se: me, apo pa vetedije komunistet dhe partizanet e thjeshte kane luftuar shqiptarizmen dhe kete nuk e luan as topi, duam, apo nuk duam ne ta pranojme dhe se tine dhe cillidoqofte nuk ka pse ta ndjeje vehten ngushte, apo keq, pasi faji i tyre tashme eshte nje pronesi e tyre dhe e montuar ne histori dhe nuk mund te transferohet nga nje individ tek tjetri dhe aq me teper tek dy, apo tre breza te mevonshme! 
Tani, persa i perket atyre katrave te mia dhe dhjetave te tua - ato u hyjne ne pune ciliminjve, por jo mua!
Tani, meqe zotrote ke permendur edhe ndikimin e anglezeve aty siper - duhet te kesh parasysh nje dicka, se nese anglezet dhe amerikanet do ta kishin bere si burrat (ashtu sic e bene me komunistat ne Greqi ne luften e II boterore, si dhe me serbet me 1999-en), atehere ballanca sot do te ishte krejt ndryshe dhe se e verteta eshte, se anglezet e braktisen ballin kombetar per shkak, se vet Curcilli i kishte premtuar kosoven serbise, nese kjo e fundit do te luftonte kunder gjermaneve!
Tani, persa i perket epitetimeve si p.sh. "te lavdishem" e "leq-endare" - pa na e thuaj nje cicke, mos valle duhet t'i ngrejme ne pjedestal vetem pse qenkan te paret tane?!
Meqe ra fjala, njelloj e vlereson tine elementin anglez me ate serb ne ceshtjen  kombetare tonen, jo vetem ne ate kohe, por sa te jete jeta?!

----------

